# From How Many Forums Have You Been Permabanned?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

*Don't* include dupe accounts that got re-banned, but *do* include being allowed back and getting permabanned again and rejoining under new site ownership/moderatorship.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

None yet. I'm a good noodle


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

pick a # between -1 and +1 than subtract 1


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> None yet. I'm a good noodle











Fortunately, frome none; I've done that to myself, kinda - I sometimes get bored of being on a forum and then I leave for a while, sometimes for weeks or months - just to come back for a short time and see if I'm ready to spend my time there again.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Doccium said:


> View attachment 667002
> 
> 
> Fortunately, frome none; I've done that to myself, kinda - I sometimes get bored of being on a forum and then I leave for a while, sometimes for weeks or months - just to come back for a short time and see if I'm ready to spend my time there again.


Me i already have two infraction. One infraction left.. Mostly to be banned xD


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Only 2. In my_ younger_ years. I have also been banned from non-forum(s) for hacking / boting / spamming / utilizing weird name-coding / arguing / abusing mod-power, et al. I was not necessarily solo - rather; have just acquired a large group of online friends; back when the internet was _place for fun_ and security was weak. 

I am _thoroughly _reformed (&) have lost interests in this behavior.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

None! I'm a good SJ that follows the rules :kitteh:


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

who's the badass that's been banned from 3 different forums?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Dear lord I completely misread the question and put "4". I have never been banned from a forum - none of the 4 forums I've participated in before PerC or from PerC. 

Also, I think I need new glasses. Or a nap.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been banned so many times from forums and other websites, but I was always able to come back, never permabanned.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I've never been banned from online forums, just from military bases for excessive protesting (any amount of protesting on a military base is excessive, according to the U.S. government, lol.)


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Over five easily, but not quite ten. I tend to argue with staff and don't respond well to vaunted Internet "authority". Also I'm in frequent conflict with members because I put up with exactly zero crap.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

I count having an account deleted due to "behaviour" as the same as being banned/permabanned.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

None. I did get multiple warnings for shitposting and name calling on another forum when I was 9-10, but they never banned me, probably because I apologized every time and they knew I was a kid (I think about a quarter of the forum was under 13 anyway).


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Do subreddits count?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone want to place bets on how long it will be until I can add PerC to my tally?


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Never.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Shiver said:


> Anyone want to place bets on how long it will be until I can add PerC to my tally?


I'm surprised you've lasted this long.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Never infracted, banned, or permanently banned from any site.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I got banned from a minecraft my little pony forum and their server for_ talking shit about their server while on a different, completely unaffiliated minecraft my little pony server. _As far as I'm concerned, no rules were ever actually broken on my part, I never would've expected to get permabanned for something that happened outside their "jurisdiction." The owner basically banned me on a personal level cause they didn't like what I said. What did I say that was so offensive? 
"Lol ikr, (in response to another player also talking shit) that server does suck, they're so damn elitist".

Seriously, those bastards were elitist as fuck. The very foundation of their "community" was based around passing this overly elaborate rule-ridden building test, which you only had three tries at to impress them with your building skills. Otherwise, you were allowed to do pretty much nothing besides walk around. It was on that day that I learned that that place was at the cross section of two forms of cancer, a supercancer if you will. Good riddance to that shithole, I hope its died out through all these years.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

One. I'd like to blame it on how young I was (13/14).


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> One. I'd like to blame it on how young I was (13/14).


Wear it like a _badge of honor_. A forum who couldn't handle the mighty goat and her unsettling, rectangular pupils.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe a few newsgroups back in the 90's. 

I got banned from ENTP.org for something so malignant I was not allowed to know what it was.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

One, it was fanbased. I was nine. I ignored and annoyed the admin a lot, so I got banned. I was such a brat that I threw a tantrum and decided to ask a friend of my father's to teach me how to hack that forum haha.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

None. Tis my first rodeo this forum.

I do have an account over on TypC but I barely use it.


I bet if I was younger things would be different.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Ppl like me for some reason so never happened.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Sara Torailles said:


> Do subreddits count?


idk. I guess


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

crazitaco said:


> a minecraft my little pony forum



like how many levels of geek can u pack into one forum


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

DownWithWhitey said:


> like how many levels of geek can u pack into one forum


"cross section of two cancers"
I was still a teenager, ponies and minecraft were both relatively new fads to the internet. I actually had a lot of fun on the _other_ server, they had this cool RPG type of thing where you chose a pony race and got certain abilities to go with it. I chose zebra and could spam potions, for instance. It was very interesting and a unique change from the typical minecraft experience. Also, the people in chat were pretty friendly.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

DownWithWhitey said:


> idk. I guess


So that makes 2.

I got banned from /r/GCDebatesQT for basically telling a person she lost the debate since she would go to great lengths to avoid responding to what I said, and then just not giving a fuck what came out of my mouth and saying the sub was cancer.

I got banned from /r/offmychest for posting to /r/TumblrInAction.

The former I wear as a badge of honor. The latter, meh.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

One (or even two), but not because I did break the rules, but more like the moderation agreed that i better should leave the forum (because of unusual post behavior). I was allowed to stay in a certain section, but i asked to delete my account, i wam. On a different forum, i got permabanned twice at young age, but i'm currently back (not active), the moderation knows I rejoined a while ago, and i didn't got banned again, but i'm not really active anymore.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

None; I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

​No, I never have and hopefully never will


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never even been infracted, lol.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

None! :kitteh:


----------



## Hairy Pubic Queer (May 1, 2017)

10+ 

Why?

Because I am a genius. People can't stand against the heat in their kitchen so they either ban me or they move away from the kitchen and leave me alone for the rest of their miserable lives. The Dark Lord will reign again just like all my other accounts that is created in this forum and other forums in the entire world wide web.

I didn't even created this message. My scripts do all the work for me as I am reading more books while eating a sandwich.

Thanks, Maybe, as you will not be unnoticed.

I'll be waiting for the next ban hammer since the kitchen is extremely hot. Or not?

## RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN! ##


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

None yet, but PerC would probably be the first, if ever (after like six years, lol)


----------



## security (Feb 22, 2017)

One. 

Freelance forum where the buyer was a admin.
I requested half payment for my services as 
A: I don't know/trust the seller.
B: I don't intend on getting ripped off. 
Because he refused to send half payment in advance, I sent a R.A.T or remote administration trojan along with the files. 
When he said ''HAHA SUCKER!!!'' (exactly as I had feared) I logged into his machine, deleted my work, and seeing the open website had a flash of _evil time_ fun idea and made everyone on the entire forum a administrator, and him a guest account. Also changed his wallpaper to a screenshot of our chat. 
When he finally got control of everything again he banned me. n_n


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Never.

Tbh it is a mystery to me at times.. sure some are almost asking for it, like it is a game almost.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I don't think I've even had an infraction. I think I've been warned for "spamming" a thread, and that's about it. I have very unpopular opinions too, apparently. I guess I just know when to take my leave because I'm beating a dead horse.


----------

